# Audi A4 2004 Transmission Fault 18201 ( G196 ) where to start ?



## volks_r_us (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey guys 

Just got another issue with a wonderful Audi transmission. I don't see any problem while Driving beside the annoying yellow light 

This is the fault I get 


Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01J-927-156.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 910 155 F HW: 01J 927 156 HH
Component: V30 01J 1.8l5VT RdW 3220
Revision: 00000004 Serial number: 00000000505697
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 63351 000 00000

1 Fault Found:
18201 - Transmission Output Speed Sensor 2 (G196): No Signal
P1793 - 000 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1280 /min
RPM: 1280 /min
RPM: 80 /min
(no units): 3.0
Torque: 56.0 Nm
Temperature: 37.0 
T.B. Angle: 16.0
Bin. Bits: 1010 0 0 

I did some research and there is a TSB about replacing the TCM (transmission computer)
I am leaning more toward a Sensor replacement or a wiring problem. but I have no experience with those CVT transmission 

Before I do anything, anybody had some kind of experience dealing with the G196 

Thanks
-=volks=-


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Unfortunately that is probably true that you will need TCM.
They have lot of problems with TCM on CVT transmission.


----------

